
Show HN: Send comments on Jekyll directly to the repository - Minick
http://mounir.im/the-comments-system-jekyll-deserve/
======
brbsix
This looks awesome. I'd been considering implementing a DIY comment system in
React [1] but this is appears to be much nicer as it keeps the site and
comments in the same repo.

I'd be interested in testing this out with GitHub Pages. Just out of
curiosity, are there any cloud providers that will host this for free?
Heroku's free tier doesn't appear to run 24/7.

[1]:
[http://facebook.github.io/react/docs/tutorial.html](http://facebook.github.io/react/docs/tutorial.html)

~~~
Oxen
RedHat's OpenShift have a good free plan, but they idle your app if you don't
get 1 HTTP request per 24 hours, then they start it when you get that request.
If they keep the HTTP request on wait until the app start on that first HTTP
request it would be cool, but I don't know, they say it doesn't affect at all
so maybe they do that.

~~~
brbsix
Thanks a lot for the suggestion. I had heard of OpenShift but have never paid
much attention to RedHat. It turns out OpenShift has an official Node.js
"gear" so between that and easy access via SSH and a git repo it was a breeze
to set up. I'm still a little sure how the idling works, but looks good so
far.

------
fiatjaf
I did something like this for webmentions:
[http://jekmentions.alhur.es/](http://jekmentions.alhur.es/)

It's a simple backend (so you don't need your own). It could well be done for
comments (someone hosting the backend for free on Heroku or something like
that).

------
unnikked
So you need a backend for the comment system processing.

Not a viable solution if you use gh-pages.

~~~
Minick
You must have it separated on your server and the comments will be added to
the gh-pages on GitHub since Jekyll won't allow you to do Dynamic stuff. It's
the most viable it can get.

------
girishso
I wanted to something like this! You beat me, congrats!

